# Temporada de ciclones no Índico de 2015-2016



## Orion (29 Out 2015 às 20:09)

Engloba os ciclones no Oceano Índico Norte, que não tem datas oficiais, e os ciclones no sudoeste do mesmo Oceano, cuja temporada começa no dia 1 de Novembro e termina no dia 15 de Maio do ano seguinte.

----

*List of Names of Storms/Cyclones to be used in the South-West Indian Ocean during Cyclone Season 2015-2016*

ANNABELLE
BOHALE
CORENTIN
DAYA
EMERAUDE
FANTALA
GAO
HASSINA
INACIO
JUMA
KETIWE
LALELANI
MOABI
NAIMA
OCTAVE
PIERA
QUIZITO
RICHARD
SOFIA
TATIANA
UMBONI
VELA
WAYNE
XABA
YAZID
ZENANI

Portais úteis:

- MeteoFrance:

http://www.meteofrance.re/cyclone/activite-cyclonique-en-cours

- Eumetsat:

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MTP/PRODUCTS/index.htm

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MTP/IMAGERY/

http://eumetview.eumetsat.int/mapviewer/

- Serviço Meteorológico das Maurícias:

http://metservice.intnet.mu/index.php

- NOAA:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters.html

- Serviço Meteorológico da Índia:

http://www.imd.gov.in/

Imagens de satélite da mesma instituição:

http://www.imd.gov.in/section/satmet/dynamic/insat.htm

http://www.imd.gov.in/section/satmet/dynamic/insat_3d.htm


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2015 às 20:15)

http://www.rsmcnewdelhi.imd.gov.in/images/bulletin/indian.pdf


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2015 às 20:20)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Nov 2015 às 18:18)

Modelos mostram o atual INVEST 95A, seguindo uma trajetória semelhante a Chapala, porém a previsão atual e que seja um ciclone fraco. 





Existe a possibilidade da formação de um ciclone na Baía de Bengala no final da próxima semana.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2015 às 22:55)

o modelo europeu coloca essa futura depressão na baia de bengala como o próximo ciclone a seguir na rota do Chapala...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2015 às 04:29)

Ciclone Megh se fortaleceu para categoria 2 e pode se fortalecer mais um pouco antes de fazer landfall neste domingo na Ilha de Socotra. 
Grandes inundações e ventos superiores a 200 km/h podem ser registrados nas ilhas novamente, pouco mais de uma semana depois de Chapala.
















O ciclone deve seguir para o Golfo de Áden, podendo afetar Somália e Yêmen.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2015 às 11:07)

Megh fez landfall na ilha de Socotra como um forte categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Nov 2015 às 17:31)

Megh fez landfall ao norte de Áden ontem e já se dissipou.
Em sua passagem pela ilha de Socotra, deixou 9 mortos.

Depressão BOB 03 afetou Índia e Sri Lanka causando fortes chuvas e provocando pelo menos 9 mortes. 
Em Puducherry, Índia choveu 450 mm em 18 horas.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 22:59)

Mais informações:

http://www.meteofrance.re/cyclone/activite-cyclonique-en-cours/dirre/02-20152016


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Dez 2015 às 06:55)

Annabelle esteve ativa entre os dias 19 e 24 de Novembro e não afetou nenhuma localidade.

Bohale se formou no dia 8 de dezembro e conseguiu se tornar uma tempestade tropical. 
O ciclone não está previsto para afetar nenhuma localidade e deve se dissipar em breve.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 12:54)

Este ciclone tem um tamanho considerável:


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2016 às 15:06)

*Cyclone Tropical Daya*


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2016 às 14:47)

*Details of Tropical Low at 6:30pm CCT:*
Intensity: Tropical Low, sustained winds near the centre of 55 kilometres per hour with wind gusts to 85 kilometres per hour.

Location: within 85 kilometres of 11.1 degrees South 96.5 degrees East, estimated to be 125 kilometres north northwest of Cocos Island.

Movement: west southwest at 15 kilometres per hour.

The developing tropical low is expected to pass northwest of the Cocos (Keeling) Islands overnight and develop into a tropical cyclone during Saturday. Gales may develop to the south of the system overnight, prior to it developing into a tropical cyclone.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Ciclone Tropical Uriah


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2016 às 14:25)




----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2016 às 15:53)




----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2016 às 18:39)




----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2016 às 16:24)

O JTWC não emitiu nenhum aviso acerca deste sistema. Nem os australianos acreditam muito no surgimento de um ciclone:



> Whilst the most likely scenario is for the system to remain a tropical low with gales in the southeast and southwest quadrants, there remains a slight risk that the system may develop into a tropical cyclone around 00 UTC 6 March. During 6 March and particularly 7 March, shear is forecast to increase significantly causing the system to weaken.
> 
> The system is likely to pass into La Reunion's area of responsibility between 00 and 06 UTC 6 March.


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2016 às 19:12)

Atualização:











Issued by PERTH TROPICAL CYCLONE WARNING CENTRE
at: 1854 UTC 05/03/2016
Name: Tropical Low
Identifier: 12U
Data At: 1800 UTC
Latitude: 17.0S
Longitude: 91.8E
Location Accuracy: within 45 nm [85 km]
Movement Towards: west southwest [252 deg]
Speed of Movement: 11 knots [21 km/h]
Maximum 10-Minute Wind: 35 knots [65 km/h]
Maximum 3-Second Wind Gust: 50 knots [95 km/h]
Central Pressure: 1000 hPa


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2016 às 14:23)

O ciclone acabou por não se formar. O cisalhamento desfez o desenvolvimento mais relevante:


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2016 às 20:03)




----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2016 às 20:08)




----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2016 às 19:11)

*Tropical Cyclone Emeraude in the Indian Ocean*

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram...60317000000/video/20160317000000_emeraude.gif


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2016 às 16:22)

Está prevista uma evolução irregular (enfraquecimento seguido de um fortalecimento). Não é ameaça para zonas habitadas:


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2016 às 21:31)




----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2016 às 15:26)




----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2016 às 22:53)

Resumo da temporada até agora:


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2016 às 16:10)




----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2016 às 12:57)




----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 15:28)




----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 15:44)




----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 22:09)




----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 13:48)




----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 16:44)




----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2016 às 05:09)

> Fierce Tropical Cyclone Fantala stormed to Category 5 strength north of Madagascar over the weekend with an impressive burst of strengthening, making the cyclone the most powerful on record anywhere in the Indian Ocean. Fantala’s estimated peak sustained winds of 150 knots (173 mph), averaged over 1 minute by the Joint Typhoon Warning Center, topped the previous record holders for the Southwest Indian Ocean (Tropical Cyclone Eunice, Feb-Mar 2015, peak 1-minute winds of 140 knots) and the North Indian Ocean (Super Cyclonic Storm Gonu, June 2007, peak 1-minute winds of 145 knots). Reliable satellite-based records for the Indian Ocean only go back to 1990, but Fantala’s power is still remarkable, and quite evident in satellite imagery.



https://www.wunderground.com/blog/J...e-on-record-for-indian-ocean-massive-flash-fl


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2016 às 16:25)




----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2016 às 17:00)




----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2016 às 17:30)

Evolución de Fantala:


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2016 às 16:28)




----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2016 às 15:18)




----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2016 às 15:13)

*Seychelles authorities declare Farquhar islands disaster areas after Cyclone Fantala hits twice *(20 de Abril)

http://www.seychellesnewsagency.com...saster+areas+after+Cyclone+Fantala+hits+twice

*Farquhar island hard hit by cyclone Fantala: All workers on the island safe *(19 de Abril)

http://www.pfsr.org/national-highlights/farquhar-island-hard-hit-by-cyclone-fantala-all-workers-on-the-island-safe/



> All buildings on the island have lost their roof or are otherwise damaged and many have been completely destroyed by fallen trees!
> 
> This is the dissolute atmosphere on Farquhar as the island was directly hit by tropical cyclone _Fantala_ on Sunday night, with extremely strong winds reaching a record of 345km per hour!


----------

